# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  بين البقيع وكربلاء  ....  !!!

## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله رب الحسين* 


*(عتاب بين البقيع و كربلاء)

*
*يقول البقيع :
*

أنا يا كربلا بتربي دفنت الحسن المسموم
ماخليته متعطل على حر الثرى جم يوم
غسلته بجار الماي ماغسلته من الدموم
وساعة دفنته حضروا...عنده أهله والأحباب
لفاني بموكب التشييع جنازه بهيبه مرفوعه
جسمه لا هو مبضع ولا هو مكسره ضلوعه
ولا قلبه بسهم مرمي و قطعه منه منزوعه
ولا سبوا إله نسوان...ولا حرقوا إله أطناب
وجهزته ومن حوله على جسمه الأهل لمه
هـذا يـودعـه وهـذا يـقـبـل راسـه ويـشـمـه
ولما صار في قبره رشيت القبر بالمــــا
تحت التراب واريته...ماخليته فوق التراب


*جواب كربلاء :
قـالـت يـا بـقـيع*

*عتابك زيد لوعتي وهمي
مايحق لك تعاتبني على لي بتربتي مرمي
دفنته وفضله سواني جليله وارتفع بسمي
تــعــال شـــوف زواره...وزحمتهم على الأبواب
وشوف شلون زوارك يزورون الحسن في خوف
محد يقدر يوصـل ولـقـبـره بـالـسـكـيـنـه يـطـوف
ولكن شوف زواري شمسويه بـأرض الـطـفـوف
اول مـا يرى الزاير...اعتابه يقبل الأعتاب
لا تعتب يالبقيع وشوف منهو بالفضل زايـد
قبر مذبوحي في روضه تراها بذبحته واقـد
وقبر مسمومك بالتراب حتى ما عليه شاهد
مــو انــت اللي بتعاتب...*
*انا العندي عليك اعتاب*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم .

كم هي مؤلمة هذه في تجسيدها غربة ومظلومية*
*سيدا شباب اهل الجنة* 

*السلام على الحسن المسموم .. السلام على الحسين المظلوم .*

*العجل العجل يا مولاي ياصاحب العصر والزمـان*
*فأنت الآخذ بثــأر جــدك الحسين واهل البيت 
ممن ظلمهم 
وأخذ حقهم 
وسفك دمهم 
لعنة الله عليـهم إلى يــوم يبعثون.

مواليـة حيــدر
سلمتِ على طرحك مثــابة بإذن الله .

*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..

أبيــآت جميلهـ..

اللهم انتقم من كل ظآلم لمحمد وآل محمد..

^_^

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*السلام على الحسين*
* وعلى علي بن الحسين*
* وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى 
أصحاب وأنصار الحسين* 
*الذين بذلوا مهجهم دون الحسين* 

*والسلام على الحسن المسموم ذي القبر المهدوم* 

*انالكم الله زيارة المظلوم والمسموم وشفاعتهما* 
*يا رب* 
*وتحياتي لهيك مرور ..*

----------

